

Ask HN: Why bookmark when you can keep the text too? (check out my web clippings app) - hedgehog
http://www.clipng.com/invite?action=link&link=hackernews
Hey all,<p>A while back I got frustrated with my growing pile of bookmarks, bookmark files, links in text files, etc. clipng is my implementation of a solution: it uses a bookmarklet to collect the current selection from any page. Call that a clipping. Clippings are taggable, shareable, and searchable. You can also view others' clippings and subscribe to a particular tag or user by way of an Atom feed.<p>The interface is still rough and my indexing could be faster but I already use it every day.<p>Have at and let me know what you think!
======
hedgehog
Hello all,

A while back I got frustrated with the folders full of disorganized bookmarks
I'd accumulated. After some thought about how to solve it I built an app
that's working well for me. I'm soliciting feedback to see what I can do to
make it work well for other people.

clipng is based on the following ideas:

\- I'm usually only interested in part of a page (a particular insightful
piece, code snippet, recipe, etc) \- If I could collect the good parts all in
one place then I could tag them and make them searchable.

To implement this I made the following:

\- A bookmarklet that, when clicked, collects the current selection and some
information about the current page (I call it a "clipping") \- A site that
handles tagging and indexing for your clippings (I used App Engine)

Enjoy,

-Choong

